# what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo?



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

well it is me again, I have decided that the 1991 200 with the 20V turbo is the way to go, so I am looking for one now. this car will become my tuner and I have een told that the engine has alot of potential, but I can't even find a set of cams for it. what are some good websites/phone numbers for tuning this engine? are there any suspension kits out there?
Mike


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (vedubya)*

Heh.
ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
How much money do you have? I'd say the upper limit for this engine is about 700 to 900hp!
Realistically, a MTM stage 1 chip + catback will get you 290-300hp.
http://www.andersonmotorsport.com/Products/S4S620V/s4s620v.html


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (TabulaRasa)*

The 20VT tunes like any other forced induction engine. You are thinking like a NA tuner. You basically up the boost to get more power instead of going for internals: new air filter, chip, wastegate spring (if needed), chip, cat back exhause = ZOOM!


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (duandcc)*

The only thing you need to do: Chip and exhaust
For lots and lots of power: Larger aftermarket Garrett turbo, big injectors to match boost..Aftermarket fuel management reccomended
You won't ever blow the engine without leaning out or extreme detonation..These engines can take rediculous amounts of boost
There's a guy on the Quattro list running 500-600hp out of a pretty stock 10V


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The only thing you need to do: Chip and exhaust
For lots and lots of power: Larger aftermarket Garrett turbo, big injectors to match boost..Aftermarket fuel management reccomended
You won't ever blow the engine without leaning out or extreme detonation..These engines can take rediculous amounts of boost
There's a guy on the Quattro list running 500-600hp out of a pretty stock 10V[HR][/HR]​Who's that? "Pretty stock" 10vt probably tops out at about 240hp, which is about 12-14 psi.
The factory upgrade path for the '91 200q 20v motor (3B engine code) is to put parts on it from the Audi RS2, which was tuned by Porsche.
Check here for RS2 parts:
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/
I would start with a chip, then exhaust, then exhaust manifold, then turbo. You may have to get other stuff in order to use the turbo, such as different injectors and ECU mapping (standalone not really necessary here), or an airflow meter.
Do some research into a used 7A exhaust cam, it is or may be the same as the RS2 exhaust cam.
Be aware that when running high boost levels, and possibly with the wrong ignition rotor (wide blade instead of thin blade), the wrong cylinder can fire and do fatal damage to the motor. This is not a problem for the direct fire AAN 20vt motors that came in the ur-S4's.
Myself, I plan to eventually build a 20vt that is around 300-400hp. If this ever happens, it will include a 7A head, 10vt bottom end, custom pistons, maybe some RS2 parts, and standalone engine management (LinkPlus if they every fulfill my order).
I think even just a chipped '91 200q20vt would put out a strong 280hp, from low rpm's on up. You may not need to do much else. No personal experience with that tho'.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (turboquattro)*

The 20v turbo I-5 has a lot of potential, yes. It really depends on what you want to do.
What do you want to do?
Do you want a 500hp fire-breathing monster? If so, I hope you have $30k stashed away for the work.
If your goals are a lot more modest, I'd start by doing your homework- the q-list and the s-car list are two very good starting points. You can talk to owners of the cars about their personal experiences w/ various chipsets, suspension, etc.
400hp is about the limit w/o doing some massive modification to the engine and associated systems. 900hp, as one guy said, is possible, but if you've seen the Dahlback Racing website w/ their crazy Golf RSi, you'll see very clearly that you better have a $$$,$$$ budget.
Common tuning path, engine-wise:
1. Chipset
2. Exhaust, RS2 exhaust manifold
3. RS2 or hybrid turbo (you'll need a KKK housing to fit the downpipe and manifold bolt patterns unless you want to have custom manifolds and downpipe)
4. Larger injectors, bigger intercooler, RS2 MAF, stronger rods
5. Port cylinder head, RS2 intake manifold
6. Convert to direct ignition, increase boost even more
7. Custom equal-length headers or SportQ exhaust manifold, relocate airbox, SportQ intake manifold, redesign and relocate radiator, aftermarket programmable engine management (Autronic, Motec, Haltech, etc.)
Note that you might have to change transmissions along the way as well, as the 016 box probably cannot handle 400hp+ and the associated torque. MTM commonly installs RS2 gearboxes when going to big power, you'll probably need some modification to make this fit, as well as possibly including RS2 clutch, pressure plate and flywheel. I have not researched this extensively, so you'll have to do some homework.
Also, for each step of the way, you'll need to change your engine management software, so it helps to find a tuning partner that can take you to your ultimate goal, whatever that may be.
Some tuners to talk to:
http://www.andersonmotorsport.com 
http://www.2bennett.com 
http://www.euro-car-service.com 
Abt and MTM no longer support the 3B engine, so they are not options.
I'd like to know who this guy is w/ the 10v 500-600hp car, because I have not heard of him, nor has anyone I know. Very difficult to get that kind of power out of that engine and no way would it have any resemblance to stock.
TM
'91 200q20v w/ lots of stuff


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (t44tq)*

Aftermarket fueling and you can run plenty on the stock 10V/20V..CIS is the real barrier..That and the restrictive 10V head
Oops, the guy running 500hp is on Audiworld
1 Slow Audi / Radim
http://account.audiworld.com/users/16015.phtml
Pics: http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/users/16015.phtml
I have a video of him in a parking lot somewhere
501hp @ 25psi, stock bottom end
He let a rod go trying to do a 75 shot on top of that


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (matt007)*

Also try http://www.tap1.com Found some nice stuff for my next Audi Car (1990 Audi 200 Turbo) Its auto so is it a 10vt or 20vt?


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (GoldenAudiB4)*

90 is 10v


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (GoldenAudiB4)*

painfully the 20V turbo only came in the 1991 audi 200 quattro($4000+) , and the early S4s($12000+)
thaks for all the great info, I just want to make sure that there is an aftermarket for this car. so any aftermarket for the early S4s can be used on the 1991 200 quattro?
Mike


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (vedubya)*

Yes, mods for the urS4/6 can be used on the 1991 200 20v Turbo quattro


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: what are the tuning options for the 91 200 20V turbo? (TabulaRasa)*

well the UrS4/S6 use a direct-fire ignition so the chips are not interchangeable. You'll note that the 200 uses a distributor where the S4/S6 do not.
Also, the intake plumbing is totally different on the S4/S6 - a lot of people use RS2 intake/exhaust manifolds and the RS2 intake mani is much better suited to the 200 than the s4. I don't think the suspensions share much in common other than basic design. The basics are the same on any engine...increase boost, increase flow, increase efficiency. Just a matter of what parts "bolt-on"


----------

